# Can you freeze sliced smoked salmon? (lox)



## PrincessFiona60

This is a topic by *Greg Who Cooks*, I am trying to see if it will allow me to post it.

I moved about 20 miles from the San Fernando Valley to the Santa Clarita  Valley. I love my new home but one of the things I had to give up was  my local Super King international supermarket in Northridge. I have all  the mainstream supermarkets (Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's, Vallarta,  Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market) within a short distance, but I miss  Super King because they have a huge selection of international foods  and really, really inexpensive smoked salmon, more than double the price  at SK.

Local supermarkets sell lox for about $32/lb, SK sells nicer lox for $14/lb.

I get out to the SK area every week or 10 days, not worth driving out  specifically to shop there. I visited a few days ago and bought about 4  lb. of lox. It seems to last pretty long. I've bought 3 packages before,  ate lox on a bagel every morning, and it was still good when I ran out.

But it would be really good if I can buy it in bulk and just freeze most of the packages. (Packages are around a pound each.)

So my question: how does sliced salmon fare in the freezer? I would move  a package from freezer to refrigerator a few days before I run out.

Will this work?


----------



## CWS4322

Do you have a vacuum sealer? I know that here they sell frozen smoked salmon...I've never taken freshly smoked salmon and frozen it, but perhaps s/one has.


----------



## taxlady

I agree with CWS about using a vacuum sealer, if the packages aren't already vacuum sealed. I buy frozen, sliced Norwegian smoked salmon at Costco all the time.


----------



## merstar

I freeze sliced smoked salmon with good results. If the package is unopened, I just freeze it as is. If the package has been opened, I wrap the leftovers in plastic wrap, then wrap in foil, and add to a ziplock freezer bag.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Thanks folks and thanks Fi.

My sliced smoked salmon are already cryovac sealed but not frozen. I'll move a few packages to the freezer as soon as I post.

I hope we get the forum bug fixed that prevented me from posting this topic myself.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

p.s. I hope it works out okay. I just tossed about $30 worth of lox (over 2#) into the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Greg Who Cooks said:


> p.s. I hope it works out okay. I just tossed about $30 worth of lox (over 2#) into the freezer.



I have room in my freezer....


----------



## Oldvine

The worst that can happen is some loss of quality.  I'm sure if you thaw properly, it will be safe to eat.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I'm not worried about safe to eat. I'm sure they'll be safe. My worry was loss of quality.

Anyway I'm having lox and bagel, cream cheese and onion for breakfast tomorrow! 

I sure hope Super King opens a supermarket in Valencia soon!

(If you live in L.A. you should check them out. So far they are a regional L.A. chain, perhaps several locations in LA/OC.)


----------



## taxlady

I have never noticed a loss of quality in the frozen smoked salmon that I buy. I've even partially defrosted the pack, removed half for current consumption, and refrozen the partially thawed part with no loss of quality. The reason I partially thaw is to be able to separate the slices.


----------



## KatM

I have never thought of freezing smoked salmon.  Sometimes I can't eat a small package in a reasonable amount of time.  I will definitely try it.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I have never noticed a loss of quality in the frozen smoked salmon that I buy. I've even partially defrosted the pack, removed half for current consumption, and refrozen the partially thawed part with no loss of quality. The reason I partially thaw is to be able to separate the slices.


I've done this as well with the Norwegian smoked salmon and not noticed a loss of quality.


----------



## salt and pepper

It would depend. Was it previously frozen?


----------



## taxlady

salt and pepper said:


> It would depend. Was it previously frozen?


I'm going to guess that most smoked salmon that is sold "fresh" was frozen before it was smoked, to kill parasites.

I'm pretty sure I have bought non-frozen smoked salmon and frozen some of it and it was fine. I have never noticed a deterioration in texture.


----------



## Andy M.

Sometimes when I buy smoked salmon (in 3-4 ounce packages) it says DO NOT FREEZE on the package.  I assume it's a texture issue.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

taxlady said:


> I'm going to guess that most smoked salmon that is sold "fresh" was frozen before it was smoked, to kill parasites.



That makes a lot of sense because because sushi grade fish is commonly flash frozen for a short period for the same reason.

I have no idea if the smoking process would affect parasites. Considering the consistency of the finished product, it appears to be uncooked, so I imagine the temperature is not high enough to kill parasites.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> Sometimes when I buy smoked salmon (in 3-4 ounce packages) it says DO NOT FREEZE on the package.  I assume it's a texture issue.



I've never seen that. My main complaint is that I can buy a 3-4 oz. package in a supermarket for about $6 but SK sells approx. 1 pound packages for $14.

I'll report back when I've run out of the unfrozen package and thawed my first frozen package.

I hope Super King will open a supermarket in my area (Santa Clarita Valley) soon. That would solve my problem and get me lots of really inexpensive good quality produce too. The place is amazing! I've seen produce sold there that I never saw in real life but only in an encyclopedia or on the Internet. Fresh!!! And at an inexpensive price!!!

I believe SK has about 8 supermarkets in the Los Angeles area. I remember when Trader Joe's was just California. (I remember when Fry's Electronics was just California.) I'm not sure about Vallarta but I'm pretty sure any expansion will be into only areas with a large Latino population. (We have enough in my area to have our own Vallarta.) It's amazing how these types of markets (and Asian markets) can offer better quality produce for lower prices than mainstream supermarkets.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is a topic by *Greg Who Cooks*, I am trying to see if it will allow me to post it.
> 
> I moved about 20 miles from the San Fernando Valley to the Santa Clarita Valley. I love my new home but one of the things I had to give up was my local Super King international supermarket in Northridge. I have all the mainstream supermarkets (Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's, Vallarta, Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market) within a short distance, but I miss Super King because they have a huge selection of international foods and really, really inexpensive smoked salmon, more than double the price at SK.
> 
> Local supermarkets sell lox for about $32/lb, SK sells nicer lox for $14/lb.
> 
> I get out to the SK area every week or 10 days, not worth driving out specifically to shop there. I visited a few days ago and bought about 4 lb. of lox. It seems to last pretty long. I've bought 3 packages before, ate lox on a bagel every morning, and it was still good when I ran out.
> 
> But it would be really good if I can buy it in bulk and just freeze most of the packages. (Packages are around a pound each.)
> 
> So my question: how does sliced salmon fare in the freezer? I would move a package from freezer to refrigerator a few days before I run out.
> 
> Will this work?


Based on my experience of commercially frozen smoked salmon, I don't think it works terribly well. The texture seems to be affected and it goes a bit pappy. However, if I _was_ going to freeze it I wouldn't leave it in there for much more than 4 weeks.

Only my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Mad Cook

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I hope we get the forum bug fixed that prevented me from posting this topic myself.


I replied to the PF version but when I "quote"d it It came as your post with your avatar. Most odd.


----------



## KatM

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I replied to the PF version but when I "quote"d it It came as your post with your avatar. Most odd.



At the time, we were having problems with posting and I posted this request for Greg.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Sometimes when I buy smoked salmon (in 3-4 ounce packages) it says DO NOT FREEZE on the package. I assume it's a texture issue.


It probably means it's been previously frozen. However, I do find that ss sold frozen has lost a bit of texture. OK if you want it for fishcakes or in a sauce, etc., but imo it isn't as good to serve on it's own


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Actually I had lox 'n bagel for breakfast today and the frozen then defrosted lox tasted fine.

I sure hope they open a SK here in SCV soon!


----------



## acerbicacid

If I see a bargain in smoked salmon I buy it and put it in the freezer.   My on-line supermarket has it half price at the moment and I have bought a couple of large packs for the freezer.    As they are 400g  packs and I divide them up before freezing.

I also freeze home cured gravalax.    I put the salmon in the freezer before the curing process (to kill off the worms) and then after curing and eating I freeze any left overs.   Have been doing this for a few years and am still alive and kicking


----------



## taxlady

acerbicacid said:


> If I see a bargain in smoked salmon I buy it and put it in the freezer.   My on-line supermarket has it half price at the moment and I have bought a couple of large packs for the freezer.    As they are 400g  packs and I divide them up before freezing.
> 
> I also freeze home cured gravalax.    I put the salmon in the freezer before the curing process (to kill off the worms) and then after curing and eating I freeze any left overs.   Have been doing this for a few years and am still alive and kicking


I do the same. Well, I usually don't make more graved laks than we can easily finish. Never thought of freezing that, d'oh!

We were discussing texture. I don't find that it harms the texture. Have you noticed degradation of the texture of the salmon after freezing?


----------



## CharlieD

I eat a lot of lox; buy it a lot of it too. Especially when I am in NY. Last time I brought home 30 or 40 pounds of it. Sliced, unsliced, as a whole fish that is. Lox fairs very well when freezing and defrosting and even freezing again. Unlike meat it doesn't get spoiled. And practically doesn't lose its taste. Practically because sometimes I keep it for month and month in the freezer, then it might be just a bit off. Otherwise it is perfectly fine.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

My freezing worked out fine. In the future I'll buy 3-4 packages approx 12-14 ounces each and freeze all but one...

Funny I got hooked on lox 'n bagel, cream cheese 'n onion, have it almost every day. Just toast the bagel and slap it together. I sure must be getting my omega 3 fatty acids although I take supplements too.


----------



## CharlieD

Now, make your plain cream cheese into chive cream cheese and then addslice of freshh tomato and cucumber tot he bagel, yum.


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> My freezing worked out fine. In the future I'll buy 3-4 packages approx 12-14 ounces each and freeze all but one...
> 
> Funny I got hooked on lox 'n bagel, cream cheese 'n onion, have it almost every day. Just toast the bagel and slap it together. I sure must be getting my omega 3 fatty acids although I take supplements too.


You could make your own quark to substitute for the cream cheese. It's easier to make than yogourt. Then you would have better control of what's in it. You can make it more spreadable than regular cream cheese. We use it with smoked salmon all the time and don't notice a difference in taste.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Philadelphia cream cheese (regular variety) works just fine for me, and I see no reason to spend any effort trying to improve upon it.

My biggest problem is that I shouldn't eat this every day! LOL!


----------



## Andy M.

I froze some lox the other day as a test and ate some of it this morning.  I detected no changes in texture.

Greg, I have a home made onion bagel with cream cheese and lox three times a week.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

LOL, Andy, I have you beat by 4x a week! It's a good thing I don't presently have a significant other, or if I did she'd have to be hooked on it too, because I put a pretty generous serving of onion on my bagel/lox/cream cheese.

I've noticed that I have just one bagel ("everything") and enough thawed lox for one breakfast. I think I'll switch over to my egg burrito breakfast for a while. Having lox/bagel/onion/cream cheese for longer than I can remember seems excessive to me... Although good!


----------



## Andy M.

Update:  Since my positive results from freezing lox a week or so ago, I took the next step.

I normally buy lox at the supermarket in a 3 ounce (85 gr.) pack for $5.29.  That's two bagel's worth of lox.  Doing the math that's $2.65 per bagel.  This past weekend I bought lox at Costco.  It was 24 ounces (680 gr.) for $21.99.  I got 14 portions so that comes out to $1.57 per bagel.  

It's all in the freezer now so I'm set for about 5 weeks.  That's two weeks for you, Greg.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Update:  Since my positive results from freezing lox a week or so ago, I took the next step.
> 
> I normally buy lox at the supermarket in a 3 ounce (85 gr.) pack for $5.29.  That's two bagel's worth of lox.  Doing the math that's $2.65 per bagel.  This past weekend I bought lox at Costco.  It was 24 ounces (680 gr.) for $21.99.  I got 14 portions so that comes out to $1.57 per bagel.
> 
> It's all in the freezer now so I'm set for about 5 weeks.  That's two weeks for you, Greg.


And your portions are slightly larger.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Sometimes when I buy smoked salmon (in 3-4 ounce packages) it says DO NOT FREEZE on the package. I assume it's a texture issue.


.....


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> And your portions are slightly larger.



I figured that you, having a numbers background, would notice that.  Yes, I could have squeaked out a couple more servings but didn't see myself pulling off or adding little tiny slivers of salmon to get to the exact measure.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I figured that you, having a numbers background, would notice that.  *Yes, I could have squeaked out a couple more servings but didn't see myself pulling off or adding little tiny slivers of salmon to get to the exact measure.*


That's what I figured. Now just remember to enjoy the fact that your servings are a smidgen bigger.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> That's what I figured. Now just remember to enjoy the fact that your servings are a smidgen bigger.



...and they're tasty too.  I had a serving today and it's really good stuff.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Update: Since my positive results from freezing lox a week or so ago, I took the next step.
> 
> I normally buy lox at the supermarket in a 3 ounce (85 gr.) pack for $5.29. That's two bagel's worth of lox. Doing the math that's $2.65 per bagel. This past weekend I bought lox at Costco. It was 24 ounces (680 gr.) for $21.99. I got 14 portions so that comes out to $1.57 per bagel.
> 
> It's all in the freezer now so I'm set for about 5 weeks. That's two weeks for you, Greg.


I wouldn't keep it for much longer than 5 weeks. "They" usually don't recommend freezing any smoked goods for longer than a month


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> I wouldn't keep it for much longer than 5 weeks. "They" usually don't recommend freezing any smoked goods for longer than a month


 
I buy my lox directly from manufacturer. According to the company, as long as fish stays frozen, in a well-sealed package there is absolutely no problem to keep it for even a year. And I have done it too. Taste change is practically undetectable.


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> I buy my lox directly from manufacturer. According to the company, as long as fish stays frozen, in a well-sealed package there is absolutely no problem to keep it for even a year. And I have done it too. Taste change is practically undetectable.


Commercial blast freezing is not the same as do-it-yourself freezing.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> I buy my lox directly from manufacturer. According to the company, as long as fish stays frozen, in a well-sealed package there is absolutely no problem to keep it for even a year. And I have done it too. Taste change is practically undetectable.


Do you buy it frozen or freeze it yourself?


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Do you buy it frozen or freeze it yourself?


A. Lot of times I buy it frozen, right before my flight home. Some times it stays frozen, sometimes it is at least partially defrosted. I do freeze it when I bring home. I was told not to worry and go ahead and refreeze it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> Update:  Since my positive results from freezing lox a week or so ago, I took the next step.
> 
> I normally buy lox at the supermarket in a 3 ounce (85 gr.) pack for $5.29.  That's two bagel's worth of lox.  Doing the math that's $2.65 per bagel.  This past weekend I bought lox at Costco.  It was 24 ounces (680 gr.) for $21.99.  I got 14 portions so that comes out to $1.57 per bagel.
> 
> It's all in the freezer now so I'm set for about 5 weeks.  That's two weeks for you, Greg.



I'm using my second frozen for about a week lox and it's still just about as good as fresh. I can see a barely imperceptible degradation in texture (it's just slightly mushy) but compared to the crispness of the toasted bagel and the crispness of the fresh, sliced onion, it's barely noticeable.

Considering supermarket lox is several times more expensive than Costco or Super King, well worth the small sacrifice of having slightly mushy lox. Actually I don't find the mushiness even significant.

But I do think I should get off eating lox 'n bagel every day. I've been throwing in a few BLT with egg on bagel and egg/cheese on tortilla, just because I think it's not good to eat the same thing every day.

Even if I like it!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

taxlady said:


> And your portions are slightly larger.



I don't really measure the lox proportions. I just lay out what looks right. I think the biggest dietary risk is the cream cheese. I try to lay a thin coating of CC.


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't really measure the lox proportions. I just lay out what looks right. I think the biggest dietary risk is the cream cheese. I try to lay a thin coating of CC.


We don't measure the portions either. Like you, we just add lox until it looks right. We use quark instead of cream cheese - less fat but it tastes wonderful. I'm not usually a fan of "low fat", but we don't notice any less yum.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I probably use 1-1/2 to 2 ounces lox per bagel. I'm trying to reduce the cream cheese serving.

Hey, at least you can have as much onions as you like, right? (I do not currently have a significant other, and my planned strategy is to hook her on lox, bagel, onion and cream cheese, if possible.)

Unfortunately I always seem to tempt my girlfriends into fattening foods. I think I should change my lifestyle, since I don't want to fatten up my GFs.


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I probably use 1-1/2 to 2 ounces lox per bagel. I'm trying to reduce the cream cheese serving.
> 
> Hey, at least you can have as much onions as you like, right? (I do not currently have a significant other, and my planned strategy is to hook her on lox, bagel, onion and cream cheese, if possible.)
> 
> Unfortunately I always seem to tempt my girlfriends into fattening foods. I think I should change my lifestyle, since I don't want to fatten up my GFs.


Don't forget the capers, they are pretty low cal. And quark is a great substitute for cream cheese. You can get that in lower fat than cream cheese without any weird additives.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I never heard of "quark." Never tried capers on my lox/bagel. I've been putting less cream cheese...

Trader Joe's recently started stocking lox in reasonable prices, maybe not as good as SK but closing in.


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I never heard of "quark." Never tried capers on my lox/bagel. I've been putting less cream cheese...
> 
> Trader Joe's recently started stocking lox in reasonable prices, maybe not as good as SK but closing in.


You should give the capers a try, the quark too. You can probably find quark at the health food store. I make my own.


----------



## CharlieD

When you say quark, do you mean farmers cheese?


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> Commercial blast freezing is not the same as do-it-yourself freezing.



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


The Blast Freeze process requires that food be reduced from a temperature of +70ºC to –18ºC in no more than 240 minutes. Much colder and faster than the domestic freezer even on fast freeze and in more hygienic conditions that are possible even in the best run domestic kitchen so less damage to the food and it will keep longer. 

Because the domestic freezer freezes more slowly and the food takes longer to reach the safe temperature there is more opportunity for deterioration, which is why food frozen at home doesn't keep, or shouldn't be kept, as long as commercially frozen food.


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> When you say quark, do you mean farmers cheese?


Don't know what "farmer's cheese" is but quark is very similar to the soft cheese you get when you strain unflavoured and unsweetened yoghourt overnight through muslin. In fact, if you can't get hold of quark you can use the yoghourt cheese as a substitute.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Don't know what "farmer's cheese" is but quark is very similar to the soft cheese you get when you strain unflavoured and unsweetened yoghourt overnight through muslin. In fact, if you can't get hold of quark you can use the yoghourt cheese as a substitute.


Yup.

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farmer_cheese, farmer's cheese is pressed cottage cheese. A big difference is that farmer's cheese is made with rennet and quark is clabbered using a lacto bacillus that grows at lower temperatures than the one that produces yogourt, though apparently commercially made quark in Germany is sometimes made with rennet.


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> The Blast Freeze process requires that food be reduced from a temperature of +70ºC to –18ºC in no more than 240 minutes. Much colder and faster than the domestic freezer even on fast freeze and in more hygienic conditions that are possible even in the best run domestic kitchen so less damage to the food and it will keep longer.
> 
> Because the domestic freezer freezes more slowly and the food takes longer to reach the safe temperature there is more opportunity for deterioration, which is why food frozen at home doesn't keep, or shouldn't be kept, as long as commercially frozen food.



That's all fine, but I do freeze it at home in my freezer.


----------



## Harry Cobean

CharlieD said:


> That's all fine, but I do freeze it at home in my freezer.


i do too charlie & i haven't noticed any real deterioration in texture or quality either.i think it's because
a)salmon is an oily fish & like most oily foods takes freezing better than non oily.
b)part of the smoking process is brining which extracts moisture,the smoking extracts more & therefore there is less moisture to turn to ice crystals which in turn means less damage on thawing.
right charlie,i have to lie down,you have no idea how much it hurt my head trying to be sensible on that reply!!


----------



## Hoot

Well, looky here! 
Howdy Harry! 
How you been ol' Hoss?


----------



## Harry Cobean

'ang on a minute...are we talking lox or smoked salmon here?
i thought lox was a brined fillet of salmon & smoked salmon was,well,lox that is then smoked.ok,bomb chucked.................!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Hoot said:


> Well, looky here!
> Howdy Harry!
> How you been ol' Hoss?


well looky here yerself hoot me old mucker!!
i'm good thanks matey!! how's you?i trust you,mrs hoot & all the little hoot's are well too!
i'll raise a glass or two of wild turkey & toast your health this evening my friend....any excuse eh hoot !!


----------



## menumaker

No problem with the quality as long as you don't leave it in the freezer too long. I would say 5-6 months max. I sometimes buy a piece of fresh salmon which is easier and cheaper to come by and cure it in black treacle for 3-4 days ( molasses to you across the pond I think) wipe off the excess and slice finely on the slant. It is a great dinner starter, easy as adding 2+2 and everyone thinks you are very
1.Clever 
2. Extravagant 
and
3. Spoiling them rotten
I will post the recipe if anyone is interested


----------



## CharlieD

The way I understand, Lox is a cold smoked Salmon. The hot smoked Salmon is just "smoked salmon".


----------



## taxlady

menumaker said:


> No problem with the quality as long as you don't leave it in the freezer too long. I would say 5-6 months max. I sometimes buy a piece of fresh salmon which is easier and cheaper to come by and cure it in black treacle for 3-4 days ( molasses to you across the pond I think) wipe off the excess and slice finely on the slant. It is a great dinner starter, easy as adding 2+2 and everyone thinks you are very
> 1.Clever
> 2. Extravagant
> and
> 3. Spoiling them rotten
> I will post the recipe if anyone is interested


Yes, I would be interested. Sounds like a variant of gravad laks.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yes, I would be interested. Sounds like a variant of gravad laks.



+1.  I'm interested too.


----------



## Harry Cobean

CharlieD said:


> The way I understand, Lox is a cold smoked Salmon. The hot smoked Salmon is just "smoked salmon".


'fraid not charlie.lox is a brined fillet of salmon & smoked salmon is a fillet that has been brined or salted then cold smoked so it is still essentially raw,like kippers etc.you can buy hot smoked salmon over here which is usually referred to as kiln or oven roasted smoked salmon.confusing,i know mate,'cos dad always referred to smoked salmon as lox!!anyway,who cares it's all deelish on a bagel or rye bread with some cream cheese & red onion!!

Lox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CharlieD

Harry Cobean said:


> 'fraid not charlie.lox is a brined fillet of salmon & smoked salmon is a fillet that has been brined or salted then cold smoked so it is still essentially raw,like kippers etc.you can buy hot smoked salmon over here which is usually referred to as kiln or oven roasted smoked salmon.confusing,i know mate,'cos dad always referred to smoked salmon as lox!!anyway,who cares it's all deelish on a bagel or rye bread with some cream cheese & red onion!!  Lox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Per link you posted I am exactly right. Brined part is obvious. Then it smoked. Cold or hot. Cold becomes Lox. Hot is just that hot smoked.


----------



## Harry Cobean

CharlieD said:


> Per link you posted I am exactly right. Brined part is obvious. Then it smoked. Cold or hot. Cold becomes Lox. Hot is just that hot smoked.


if you look at the top of the page charlie,it says "lox - not to be confused with smoked salmon" then below that it says "lox is a fillet of brined salmon"
brining or salting is part of the smoking process.then you have cold smoking which means that the salmon is smoked but still raw & hot smoking that means that the salmon is smoked & cooked.they are 3 different types of salmon


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> if you look at the top of the page charlie,it says "lox - not to be confused with smoked salmon" then below that it says "lox is a fillet of brined salmon"
> brining or salting is part of the smoking process.then you have cold smoking which means that the salmon is smoked but still raw & hot smoking that means that the salmon is smoked & cooked.they are 3 different types of salmon


That's a rather piddly wiki article and don't agree. Around here, lox is salmon that has been brined and cold smoked. It actually just means salmon. Brined and not smoked is gravlaks or gravad laks.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> That's a rather piddly wiki article and don't agree. Around here, lox is salmon that has been brined and cold smoked. It actually just means salmon. Brined and not smoked is gravlaks or gravad laks.


oh well,you say tomata's i say tomatoes you say potata's i say potatoes,tomata's tomatoes,potata's potatoes..........!!
who cares tax,it's all good mate!!


----------



## Andy M.

If you look into Nova Lox, you'll find it's brined and smoked.


----------



## taxlady

I don't think I've ever heard of cold smoked salmon that isn't brined first.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of cold smoked salmon that isn't brined first.


 
+1.


----------



## Andy M.

I was addressing Harry's point that lox was brined and NOT smoked.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I was addressing Harry's point that lox was brined and NOT smoked.


Maybe that's how they use the term "lox" in the UK. And as you pointed out, on this side of the pond, we use the term for brined and smoked salmon, e.g. Nova Lox.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Maybe that's how they use the term "lox" in the UK. And as you pointed out, on this side of the pond, we use the term for brined and smoked salmon, e.g. Nova Lox.


correct tax...ahh,peace at last!!


----------



## mbasiszta

As long as I only freeze my salmon once, I never notice a loss of flavor or texture when I let it defrost slowly. I never have tried to refreeze it, but then, it is usually gone anyway. He He. I love salmon in the morning, with chopped onions and capers. I eat it alone or on toast. Always a smash hit with my friends and family. Enjoy!


----------

